# Hallo  hätte jemand noch ein Gäste pass über ? :)



## Orlian1983 (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir liebend gern man Diabolo 3 anschauen bevor ich es mir kaufe da ich viel drüber gehört habe und um zu schauen ob das geld gut angelegt ist 

würde mich über ein gäste pass sehr freuen

danke im voraus


----------

